# Entrepreneurship in schools?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rship-part-of-the-curriculum/article17423615/

*A father's plea: Why isn't entrepreneurship part of the curriculum? *



> I was not, to any reasonable observer, one of those proverbially 'promising students.' I spent most of my early school days confined to detention rooms transcribing the dictionary as punishment for persistent misbehaviour and general disregard for the facts, dates and maxims my teachers presented. I watched my father put aside his entrepreneurial potential to work for a large company as an engineer and decided I wasn't interested in working for someone else. But nothing I was studying fed my natural curiosity - passion, really - for real estate entrepreneurship.
> 
> Luckily in high school, mathematics became easy for me. Solid marks propelled me into the University of Waterloo, and after some misadventures in actuarial science, I combined my talent for math with that passion to dive deep into learning all facets of real estate. That decision led me to a point where I formed my own real estate portfolio and development company. I've been celebrating that risky decision, in earnest, for the last eight years.
> 
> ...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that the idea is a good one, however our currant system doesn't want young people to learn those indispensable, critical life skills. They want little automatons who follow anyone, and will accept anything with out question, hence the term Sheeple.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and then the kids who aspire to "more" than the normal have to fight through the school of hard-knocks in order to just get their feet on the right path, deal with a bankruptcy (or two or three) and continue their fight till they finally win. But - those times of bankruptcy not only hurt them, but all those around them who have to support them through that hard-time.


I know that when I went through secondary-school one of the courses was for running your own business, but, I felt it just barely scratched the surface and left me wishin' for more.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

But... Business is evil

Parents spend thousands putting their children in every lesson or group activity they can think of, but learning about business; madness!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We treat business owners terribly here. The paperwork alone will kill you.

At highschool I was earning about the same as the teachers, some didn't like that much and tried to stop me. I exhausted the market I had for product no.1 so moved onto product no.2 etc etc.... Took me from the age of 13 until I was 17 to earn enough to pay cash for my first house, had to wait for my 18th birthday to sign the sales contract . My teachers saw me as a failure, I left early so I could keep my business growing. The comments on my highschool leaving certificate are unbelievable. 

I semi retired at 21 years of age. My health was already deteriorating, I would have finished university just in time to go on disability . I've been an earner since then but as I've always owned my home and can live on just about nothing I don't NEED to earn much. Now at 45 I'm pretty useless and full time disabled, I'm very thankful that I followed my gut feeling and did my own thing.

I think every child should produce and sell something, it gives you an amazing understanding of people, money, value and the true worth of things.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

My 17 year old dd is currently taking an entrepreneurship class at our local high school. I'm not sure how many years this course has been offered, but it's been here the last 6 years we've had kids there. Abby has learned a lot , and I need to look at her schedule for next year to see if she was able to fit it in again.


----------

